# Ruger LCP and Remminton Ammo not working ?



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

I have 2 LCP's never had any trouble shooting Winchester or even the "cheap" steel case ammo. through it...no problem...bought some Remington just reg. .380 shells and they wont run in my LCP's..they seem very "rough" where the brass stops and the "bullet" part starts...like it has an edge on them...they would shoot in an HI-Point but not the ruger..its like it wouldn't go all the way in the barrel....is Remington that cheap of ammo. Has anyone else notice this or have any trouble....mind you I have 2 LCP's mine and the ol'ladys......:smt076


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i use almost exclusively remington for years and have never had a problem, even in my lcp. the way you describe it sounds like it may be a bad batch of ammo. i would get another box and check it before you buy it


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've shot quite a bit of it lately in 9mm and 380. Have never had a problem chambering it, but it's surely dirty. Have lots of cleaning to do after running a box or two of it through my guns. I tend to prefer it a little because I think it has a hotter powder charge in the 380 load than some of the others I've shot lately, but that may just be because there's more powder dirt flying around and creating that impression. Anyhow it's the UMC rounds that I've been shooting. They seem to work well in my 380's, better than some other brands. I shot some PPU a while back and won't buy any more. It jams a lot in my 380's and I think it's because of having a low powder charge.


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

Both LCP'c where clean.....went right to Win. wh. box,ran right through it...I think I got a bad batch of ammo..looked at another box of Remington got the same day and they appear to be the same way...?


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

I just went out to the shop and found 3 more boxes of Remington .380 bought at a different time ...didn't fire any but they all cycled through it..had some left over from the "bad" box and they wouldn't cycle through .....I may have just got some from a bad lot..... better to find out at my range "front yard" than when I need to take care of business....


----------



## Ruger380 (Nov 24, 2013)

I too am having problems with Remington umc 380 fmj 95 gr. fte. Have you tried other ammo yet? I'm going to try something different next week


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

I shot some Win. Wh. Box the other day with no problem....


----------

